# GAME 76: Celtics (41-34) @ Nets (37-39)



## agoo

Zombies, like the one shown above, are known for being the slightly less than dead corpses of once living people, as well as breaking into fabulous dance numbers. The terrific thing about zombies is that they never actually die. You can cut off their legs, but they'll keep going. You can horribly maim them and they'll keep going. Whatever you do, they don't actually die.










Jason Kidd, shown here leading his mates in a fabulous dance routine, leads the zombie-ish Nets into action Saturday against the Celtics. The Nets were living the high life with two straight NBA Finals trips. That was then followed by their apparent death when Jason Kidd went injured for 16 games and Kenyon Martin was dealt for nothing to the Nuggets. The Nets then appeared to lose a limb (post death) when Richard Jefferson suffered a season-ending wrist injury after 33 games. However, the Nets simply won't stay dead and currently stand just a game out of the playoffs, despite a rather murderous 3-11 start to the season. The Nets have rebounded in thrilling fashion of late, going 7-3 in their last ten.

You know it will be a thriller night with Vince Carter in town. VC has been terrific since joining the Nets, averaging 26.5 ppg, while shooting 45.4% from the field and 41.3% from three point land. Vince is also getting 5.9 rpg, 4.8 apg, and 1.38 spg. Jason Kidd, while not the best shooter, is always a beast about to strike. Kidd averages just 13.7 ppg and shoots a poor 39.2% from the floor, but does tend to save this best performances for the Celtics. Kidd, better known for his passing, rebounding, and defense, averages 8.0 ppg, 7.1 rpg and 1.75 spg. Nenad Krstic is that creature creepin' up from behind as he is considered by many Nets fans to be the future of the franchise. Krstic averages 9.7 ppg and 5.1 rpg on the year. However, Krstic has been hot since March with 12.4 ppg and 6.1 rpg in that month while shooting 51.2% from the floor and 77% from the line. In his last three, the rookie from Kraljevo (don't ask me how to say that) has been approaching dominance with 18.7 ppg and 7.0 rpg while shooting an excessive 59.5% from the floor. Jason Collins typically rounds out the starting five and averages 6.4 ppg and 6.2 rpg. Rodney Buford is the top bench option with 7.4 ppg and 3.1 rpg in his minutes. Clifford Robinson, despite the funk of forty thousand years, has done well since leaving Golden State with 6.5 ppgand 3.4 rpg. Brian Scalabrine has been respectable (and I use the term loosely for this cheerleader) with 5.6 ppg and 4.1 rpg in just 19.6 mpg.

Darkness falls across the land
The gametime hour is close at hand
Players introduced in search of blood
To terrorize y'awl Net fans
And whosoever shall be found
Without the soul for getting down
Must stand and face Pierce's yell
And rot inside a losing spell
Our sixth man flies through the air
The funk of the rook from Prentiss
And great post moves from every angle
Are closing in to seal the Nets doom
And as they fight to stay alive
Jason Kidd starts to shiver
For no mere point guard can resist
The brilliance of Vince Carter
(Into maniacal laugh, in deep echo)

Please excuse that, as I couldn't resist. The Nets will be looking to return to the days where they dominated the team led by Pierce and Walker. The Celtics will be looking to assert their return to dominance of the Nets as the Celtics do have a winning percentage over 65% in the all-time series. The Nets are a phenominal team in the backcourt with Jason Kidd and Vince Carter, so it could take a big contribution from Raef, Blount, Al, Perk, and a limping Antoine Walker to win this game.


----------



## agoo

*Re: GAME 76: Celtics (41-34)*

Additionally, a true iron man, Nets' official scorer Herb Turetzky will be honored during this game. Turetzky has been with the franchise since October 23, 1967 and has been their only official scorer ever.

As an addition to that addition (and this is all free of charge, though I will take donations), for the spanish speakers in the crowd, this game will be shown live and in color on Telemundo!


----------



## KingHandles

That zombie looks alot like Mike Jackson


----------



## Rollydog

Wow, do you always spend this much time on your game previews? 

You even wrote a poem... Creativity points for that!


----------



## Truth34

*Let me take a stab*

The sun is high above the swamp
Where 'Toine and Co. have come to romp
When the ball is in Gary Payton's hands
We'll terrorize the Meadowlands
And whosoever can be found
Not boxing out for the rebound
Shall stand and face a throw-down dunk
These lollipop kids sure got spunk

It is a sweet smell indeed
A win can nail down the #3 seed
And as Paul leads the Tommy Point barrage
You realize the playoffs are just a mirage
And though you fight to stay a live
Your body starts to wriggle
For no mere mortal can resist
The beauty of the Wiggle

A ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha....A ha ha hah ahha haha ha


----------



## aquaitious

500 points for the post agoo. lol. :banana: 

Uh yeah...anyway, the Celtics are also 7 games over .500 and have 7 games remaining, which means even if we do lose the rest of the season we'll at least finish with a .500 record. Now that's something to be happy about.

We really need this game, we cannot lose another game to a Altantic division opponent.

Also don't forget to bet on the C's...tomorrow.


----------



## whiterhino

GREAT GAME POST AGOO!!!!!!!!

We definately need a win on this one....we need to show we can still beat a quality opponent who's not struggling and we are only a half game back for home court in the playoffs which would be sweet...we need to play with PASSION and not be so laid back in this one.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

WestSydeBalla said:


> That zombie looks alot like Mike Jackson


you know thats him from his video Thriller right?? haha


----------



## Attila

Bsktbllplayr25 said:


> you know thats him from his video Thriller right?? haha


 The saddest part is that Michael actually looks scarier today in real life.


----------



## aquaitious

Attila said:


> The saddest part is that Michael actually looks scarier today in real life.


:rofl:

It's true.


----------



## amd pwr

game bout to start


----------



## Anima

Walker is back in the starting 5 with PP, GP, West, and Raef.


----------



## aquaitious

Anima said:


> Walker is back in the starting 5 with PP, GP, West, and Raef.


You mean with Gary, Paul, Perkins and Reaf...right?


----------



## Petey

Veal is in the starting lineup, Kidd and Payton are chatting it up at half, Celtics control the tip.

Pierce starts off w/ a miss.

Krstic with a jumper? Misses.

LaFrentz out of bounds.

-Joe C.

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## aquaitious

aquaitious said:


> You mean with Gary, Paul, Perkins and Reaf...right?



No,


----------



## Petey

Carter with the 1st bucket of the game.

LaFrentz hits a long 2.

2-2.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima

Carter with a jumper


----------



## Anima

Raef for 3!!!!


----------



## aquaitious

I love when they call hooks on Toine. Only on Toine in the whole NBA.

Doc with a double Tech, for what? hahahha.


----------



## Petey

Collins hits a big shot, Walker back in there... offensive on Walker.

Nice job of Collins selling it.

"T" on Rivers. And he has been tossed, 2 free throws?

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima

Tech on Rivers???


----------



## aquaitious

Joe Camel said:


> Collins hits a big shot, Walker back in there... offensive on Walker.
> 
> Nice job of Collins selling it.
> 
> "T" on Rivers. And he has been tossed, 2 free throws?
> 
> -Joe C.


Seriously, what kind of a call is that? 2 T's in 2 seconds? HE WAS SITTING, HE DIDN'T EVEN STAND UP.


----------



## Anima

Two techs on Rivers????


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Veal, misses, Kidd offensive rebound, pass to Carter for a 3!!!!

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey

Oh man... CARTER is rolling.

8-0 Nets run, Carter with another basket.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima

Carter made a tech FT, a 3, and a jumper. He has 8 already.


----------



## aquaitious

Can we put Payton on the bench? In fact, why's Payton covering Carter?


----------



## Petey

LaFrentz will be today's All-Worldy big man vs us?

Carter on fire... VC3!!!

They need to swap Payton off him.

13-4, Nets.

Collins w/ the Personal Foul.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima

Raef with a dunk, VC hits another 3.


----------



## Anima

Loose ball foul on VC.


----------



## Petey

K, Walker with the lay in.

13-6, Nets.

Kidd dishes to Veal, dumps to Krstic, bucket.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima

Walker made Layup


----------



## Anima

Krstic made a jumper


----------



## Petey

Davis is in, hits his first shot.

15-11, Nets.

-Joe C.


----------



## aquaitious

2 big blocks by Pierce and Reaf, on Krstic and Brian. wow.


----------



## Anima

Kidd layup


----------



## Anima

Another off. foul on Walker?


----------



## Petey

Davis with another basket, wow, instant O.

Amazing.

-Joe C.


----------



## aquaitious

2nd offensive foul on Toine. I wonder what they called, since Collins was in the crease.

Paul with his 2nd block on Krstic.


----------



## Anima

Good lord, Carter has 18 points!!!!


----------



## LX

Um wow. Does Carter ever miss?


----------



## P2TheTruth34

krstic looks like ****, gettin stuffed by pauly, but were down 26-15, we got some weird matchups goin today and goddamn vc is on fire.


----------



## Anima

Scalabrine with a layup


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ a lob to Veal.

Nets up 26-15!!!

11-4 run?

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima

foul on Scalabrine


----------



## Petey

LaFrentz bricks a 3. Banks with the travel after a Davis Offensive board.

Nets getting hurt on the boards.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima

Krstic made a layup


----------



## aquaitious

If they're going to call a hook on Toine, they should have called one on Krstic. Thanks.


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Jefferson, Kristic makes the FT


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses, Veal misses the tip, Veal with foul #2 on PP now.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on Brian Scalabrine


----------



## Petey

Lanteri said:


> Um wow. Does Carter ever miss?


Yes...

PP just misses both.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima

PP goes 0-2.


----------



## Anima

Carter again :nonono:


----------



## Anima

Zoran with a layup....


----------



## LX

Screw Carter. Quick someone breathe on him so he injures himself again.


----------



## aquaitious

I'd fine every player who doesn't make a free thow.

Carter for ANOTHER 3.


----------



## Anima

Blount with a layup and draws a shooting foul on Kristic, he missed the FT.


----------



## Petey

34-17, Nets.

They look lost without Walker out there.

Haha, VC3, Carter w/ 24!!!

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima

This game sucks.

Carter with a ANOTHER 3. C's down 20.


----------



## LX

I'm about to turn the Sox game on. I can't even watch this crap anymore.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Does the NBA check for steroids ? lol..
Carter is on something.

This BLOWS !

PdP


----------



## aquaitious

Joe Camel said:


> 34-17, Nets.
> 
> They look lost without Walker out there.
> 
> Haha, VC3, Carter w/ 24!!!
> 
> -Joe C.



You just remember what happened 3/4 years ago with Paul in the 2nd half.


----------



## Anima

Offensive foul on Jefferson


----------



## Anima

Personal foul on PP...


----------



## Anima

Oh.. my.. God... Carter just MISSED!!!


----------



## Petey

West takes a 3, misses, Best out of bounds. Kidd comes in for Carter.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima

Blount with a jumper, down 16 now.


----------



## Anima

Offensive foul on Krstic


----------



## Anima

Offensive foul on Perkins


----------



## Anima

West made a layup, C's down 14.


----------



## aquaitious

This game will be interesting....

I didn't see a foul on Krstic, nor on Perkins. I saw Perk with his back turned on Krstic and Krstic fall....with Perk being what? About a feet away from him?


----------



## Anima

Cliffy jumper.


----------



## Anima

Blount with a layup, he has 6.


----------



## Anima

Best made a 3...


----------



## Anima

Can some take over play by play for me. I need to step out for a few minutes.


----------



## aquaitious

I love our defense, all try to be close to the semi circle and let permieter shooters open. Love your defense Doc.


----------



## Petey

Carter with a leaning fade away, miss, Krstic, no Krstic yes the 2nd time.

Robinson in and out for 3.

Nets up 46-28.

-Joe C.


----------



## aquaitious

Down by 18, Krstic is toying with us on the offensive rebounds.


----------



## aquaitious

I despise afternoon games.


----------



## Petey

46-28, Nets.

Celtics ball.

Pierce has not scored yet.

K, just hit over Kidd.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey

Hmm, Krstic hits. Pad Krstic's stats, Kidd with the board, Carter with the bucket. Nets up 20.

Pierce hits a 3.

Nets up only 17 now.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey

Carter... in and out, LaFrentz tips it out. Time Out.

-Joe C.


----------



## aquaitious

This.is.painful.


----------



## aquaitious

LIGHT: Kidd is injured...


----------



## aquaitious

aquaitious said:


> LIGHT: Kidd is injured...


He's fine.


----------



## aquaitious

Pierce with great D on Carter, goes all the way to the other side of the court for 2.


----------



## Petey

Carter in and out, Pierce hits, LaFrentz with no foul called?

Nets up 10 now.

Best with a miss.

-Joe C.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Celts cut it to 8 but Carter hit another 3...

Paul "The Truth" Pierce has came alive.

PdP


----------



## aquaitious

Carter with a 3 with 5 seconds left. 
West Turns it over on the inbounds pass.
Carter Misses.
11 down at break.


Not bad, I love Pierce on Carter. Carter brings out the best in Pierce, always has.

Paul's playing on both sides of the court. Easily the MVP so far.


----------



## Al Jefferson

If I was Tony Brown, Id play Al.
They have nobody that can guard him right now.
Try and slide Antoine to the 3. Put Al at the 4 and Raef at the 5..
Just to see how it would play out.

PdP


----------



## aquaitious

PhearDaPierce said:


> If I was Tony Brown, Id play Al.
> They have nobody that can guard him right now.
> Try and slide Antoine to the 3. Put Al at the 4 and Raef at the 5..
> Just to see how it would play out.
> 
> PdP


I agree, we need to start taking it inside and outmuscle them.


----------



## Petey

Walker with #3. 17 seconds into the quarter.

-Joe C.


----------



## aquaitious

1 second we're as close as 8, the next you're down by 16 again.

PUT PIERCE ON CARTER.


----------



## aquaitious

Can we please give Paul the ball?


----------



## aquaitious

Wow traveling on Collins. Down by 11.


----------



## Petey

Davis to the line... Hits both, Nets up 13.

Carter pulls up and hits.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey

Best hits a big shot.

Nets up 72-57.

25 points off Celtics turn overs.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey

Robinson hits bottom for 3.

Kidd with 14 assists.

Nets up 75-57, 11-4 run, Celtics time out.

-Joe C.


----------



## aquaitious

Keep turning it over guys, keep turning it over.

Ricky had at least 2 of the stupidest plays of the past 100 years in basketball.


----------



## aquaitious

ARE YOU SERIOUS?

Carter levels West and nothing?


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses a 3.

Best saves it for Kidd, Kidd pass to Carter behind the backboard, bounces off the back board, falls and hits... OMG.

-Joe C.


----------



## aquaitious

Good game, see ya next game.


----------



## Petey

Kidd fouls Blount?

Nets up 79-59, 1:21 to play.

Misses both? 

K, Kidd to the bench.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey

They just stopped playing D, should have never let Best get that off.

Nets 85-63, Carter has 42.

Now the 4th!

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey

88-63, Nets, Robinson converts.

Gonna have some nice stats at the end of the game if we can keep it up.

Zoran with another steal, Robinson misses a 3.

What happened to killing clock?

-Joe C.


----------



## Premier

That was an akward play by Travis Best.


----------



## Vinsane

where is everybody


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> where is everybody


Nice day outside...

Nets 99-86, Jefferson hits.

What a win!

-Joe C.


----------



## Premier

Bad day for Boston sports (assuming the 'Sox can't pull off a ninth-inning comeback). Jeez.

* Boston Celtics STATISTICS*  <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">30</td><td align="center">4-10</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">6-13</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">16</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">33</td><td align="center">4-13</td><td align="center">0-4</td><td align="center">6-6</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">14</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">4-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> 
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*33-74*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*4-20*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*16-25*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">37</td><td class="bg4" align="right">23</td><td class="bg4" align="right">20</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">86</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> 
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">44.6%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">20.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">64.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*New Jersey Nets STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Kidd, PG</td><td align="right">36</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">V. Carter, SF</td><td align="right">36</td><td align="center">18-32</td><td align="center">7-9</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">45</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">N. Krstic, C</td><td align="right">32</td><td align="center">7-14</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">17</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Collins, C</td><td align="right">23</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">B. Scalabrine, PF</td><td align="right">22</td><td align="center">2-8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">4</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">C. Robinson, C</td><td align="right">30</td><td align="center">5-9</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Best, PG</td><td align="right">26</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Z. Planinic, PG</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">B. Thomas, G</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Smith, C</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Buford, SF</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Vaughn, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Smith, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> 
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*41-85*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*9-21*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*8-10*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">40</td><td class="bg4" align="right">29</td><td class="bg4" align="right">15</td><td class="bg4" align="right">15</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">99</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> 
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">48.2%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">42.9%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">80.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble

Wat a game for Carter! 24 in first quarter and 45 in the whole game! :clap:


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

Carter was unstoppable today, what a game for him he truely won this game for the Nets today and i wish the Celtics could have played a bit better to take this one, and i hope we can stop Carter when we play them at home later in the month.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Taking Doc out of the game really ripped out hearts out.
I felt sorry for the C's today.
Horrible game.. Carter was just shooting lights out.
Really wasn't anything they could do until Pierce got on em.
He still hit some big shots.

I had my hopes up for this one 
Hopefully we can get it back later this month in Beamtown.

PdP


----------



## agoo

Glad I missed the chance to see this game. It was a beautiful day outside as well.

Gary Payton was guarding Vince Carter? Who thought of that one? I know Jason Kidd does well against us, but in most games he's useless if he can't pass it to an open man. Keep Davis, Allen and Pierce on Carter and let Payton stick with Kidd. No one else on that team is really a threat to do much. Nenad Krstic and Cliff Robinson can perform in spurts, but that's really it. I'd take my chance with them trying to beat us as opposed to letting Carter have his way with Payton.


----------



## aquaitious

agoo101284 said:


> Glad I missed the chance to see this game. It was a beautiful day outside as well.
> 
> Gary Payton was guarding Vince Carter? Who thought of that one? I know Jason Kidd does well against us, but in most games he's useless if he can't pass it to an open man. Keep Davis, Allen and Pierce on Carter and let Payton stick with Kidd. No one else on that team is really a threat to do much. Nenad Krstic and Cliff Robinson can perform in spurts, but that's really it. I'd take my chance with them trying to beat us as opposed to letting Carter have his way with Payton.


It's perfectly fine if we weren't able to guard/win vs the Nets when we had a horrible defensive PG and almost no one but Toine, Pierce, Strickland, and Rogers (and a bit of Williams), but now with two great perimeter players, there's really no excuse.

Doc's defenese=O'Briens offense.

NONE.


----------

